# Panama City Cobes??



## Cann do (May 19, 2010)

Weather is looking right today and Saturday. Any cobia reports from the PC area? Good luck.


----------



## finsandhorns (Oct 15, 2007)

Have not heard of any being caught yet, water temp drooped back down into the 50s maybe next week.


----------



## 85okhai (Mar 15, 2010)

Water still a little too cold. 61 degrees at the pass yesterday


----------



## clunan1 (Mar 27, 2010)

Yea, I think we're going to make our first attempt next weekend, depending on water temp.


----------



## Cann do (May 19, 2010)

Thanks for the replies 

We gave it a shot Saturday on the back side of the island with no luck. We looked until the SE wind turned more like true E. I agree with all, dont think the water temp is there yet. We'll be back at it when it warms up. Good luck.


----------



## neuby (May 8, 2009)

We ran about 12 miles west Saturday after killing some sheepshead, pompano, and black snapper. Water was dirty until west of city pier where it improved some. I agree it is still a bit too cold, but maybe this will lead to a good year since the boat has not really moved in yet. We did see some bonita and spanish, mostly eating very small baits. Hopefully there is not too much rain this week and water will continue to improve.


----------



## cbarnes91 (Sep 7, 2010)

Went out Saturday for a little while but didnt see anything.


----------



## Cann do (May 19, 2010)

Weather seems doable again this weekend. Spent all last weekend at the baseball field playing coach and dad.

Seen numerous reports of fish being caught out of Pensacola and some out of Destin, anybody doing any good in PC?


----------



## hsiF deR (Oct 4, 2009)

No, this past weekend sucked. Its good today with several fish caught that I know as of 1pm today.


----------



## finsandhorns (Oct 15, 2007)

West go west although the pier did land 4 on sunday.


----------



## clunan1 (Mar 27, 2010)

Went out today guys. Spotted 4, only hooked and landed 1 shorty. All fish were spotted between the pass and the second pier. Pretty rough conditions today.


----------



## Don White (Oct 8, 2007)

72lber from the County pier today!


----------



## clunan1 (Mar 27, 2010)

Nice Don! Both piers looked packed today. We're anymore caught from the pier or just the 72lber?


----------



## Don White (Oct 8, 2007)

clunan1 said:


> Nice Don! Both piers looked packed today. We're anymore caught from the pier or just the 72lber?


word I got was 7 caught on the County & 1 lost on the City.


----------



## Cann do (May 19, 2010)

Thanks for the replies fellas.

Going to give it a go on Saturday. I hope the weather holds with the N wind, should be calm at the beach. I've heard of fish caught to the East and the West. Good luck.


----------



## Scruggspc (Mar 20, 2013)

Some buddies of mine yesterday. They caught them between lake Powell and destin. Saw 13.


----------



## bigtallluke (Jul 14, 2012)

Scruggspc said:


> Some buddies of mine yesterday. They caught them between lake Powell and destin. Saw 13.


That's nice work right there!!!


----------



## Cann do (May 19, 2010)

Where oh where...................did all the cobes go?? Fished all day Saturday and didn't see a single fish. Fished out of PC started off the back side of the island then went West almost to pinacle port. Fished all the way back East to the old pass on the island then West again. Fished off the bars and offshore, didn't see a thing. Everyone we spoke to had the same report........was it just us?? Anybody with reports from the PC area this weekend? Hope yall had better luck than us!


----------



## hsiF deR (Oct 4, 2009)

I saw a dinker on Friday off the pier. I saw him for all of 1 second. Popped up and went down. He was maybe 20#'s. 

That is the only fish I have seen so far. I have yet to go on the boat looking.


----------



## Scruggspc (Mar 20, 2013)

There was a cold water push eastward Friday (1.3 degree change) that was the problem. Try again this week not weekend.


----------



## Cann do (May 19, 2010)

Thanks for the replies. I guess I am going to chalk my luck up to the "cold water" push on Friday. Seemed like a tough day for most that I talked to, but there are a few post. I had friends catch fish all week and then I finally get on the water Saturday and nada!! Sucks being a weekend warrior, but it's better than nothing.


----------



## clunan1 (Mar 27, 2010)

We were out Saturday as well, and didn't see a fish or see anybody hooked up. Everybody we passed and spoke with had the same results.


----------

